# Piper Is Sick



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Piper is our 6 month baby. She is in the hospital right now. She was not herself for a couple of days and not eating. She also had a few little bumps on her belly and her belly was a little red at times. I took her to the Vet on Tuesday of this week. He did blood work and Allergy Testing. That evening she began with very loose stools in fact it was like water. I gave her our rescue recipe of Slipery Elm Bark, but the next morning she continued with the diar. I took her back to the Vet and she has been in the hospital since then. The thinks she is allergic to things and this has caused her to build up toxins in her system. She is on IV and continued to poop blood and bright yellow water all day yesterday. 

I am so concerned about her. He did a couple of muscle test for food allergies and says she has a very low tolerance to Beef, Pork and Salmon. 

I hope to bring her home later today. Any information you may have about similar situations would be appreciated.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. Poor thing.:hug:
I am not familiar with any of this,so I'm sorry I can't help you. I do wish you and Piper the best though--:hug:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. You must be beside yourself with worry. 

I'll say a little prayer for Piper on my end.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Prayers are going your way! Please keep us posted!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like it could be HGE~
Here is a quick link I found on it- http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasesh/a/HGEindogs.htm

I hope she is better soon!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Poor Piper -- I'm sending good thoughts her way! I hope she's better soon.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear poor piper. You may want to feed her something like Natures Variety Raw Chicken Medallions. With allergies to food, I found that raw seems to help quite a bit. With Nature's Variety, you can feed lamb, chicken, turkey, I think Bison too.

I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Piper.....sending prayers and healing thoughts your way. I sure hope you find out what it is.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. I also have a 6 month old and they are so young and precious~still a baby! Ask you vet about HGE. Bloody stools are a worrisome thing and if it is HGE your vet needs to be aware and treat for it right away! I hope they get a firm diagnosis and your little one will be healthy again soon. Hugs to you and Piper.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry about Piper and hope the vets find out what causes her allergy.
Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor baby Piper - I hope she feels better real soon!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Prayers being sent from Georgia. I sure hope she is better soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh poor baby! I'm sorry to hear she's sick and hope she's feeling better, and gets to come home, soon. :hug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

so sorry to hear, django had a beef allergy as a pup, just yeasty ears. we will keep her on our thoughts, oh, it's so tough, i know.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hoping all is okay!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How is Piper doing now? Did you get any answers yet? Poor thing. 

Do keep us posted, pls. as it can help someone else who may be in the same situation. I really hope things are much better for your little baby soon! I agree with Daniel that looking into feeding raw can really help many food allergies and intolerances, but first you need to know just what it is that's troubling Piper.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Piper was in the hospital for 2 days. We think she had some sort of stomach virus. The Vet did all kinds of allergy testing. Two days and 1400.00 later she was finally put on an antibiotic. That seemed to do the trick. She was much better until this morning when she started with the diar. again. 

I am at my wits end. One allergy test says she is allergic to poultry mix, on says she is not. I am back to square one. She is on the raw diet and I have taken beef away from her so she. One of the test says she is not allergic to beef on says she is. Wowwww.. 

The breeder gave a recipe that I use to get her poop back to the appropriate form. It is what she calls her emergency rescue recipe. It is 1 shot glass or 1 oz. of goat milk and 4 capsouls of Slippery Elm Bark, mix together and give through a syr. to the puppy. This usually work well with Piper, but until I find out what she can eat and what she can not eat I am going through the loose stools every week or so. 

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers for Piper.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Let's pray that it is just one time this morning and it won't get started again. I gave Lulu a tiny bit of Solid Gold Wee Bits to expose her to more food and she has loose stools too. I know how frustration the allergy tests can be. 
If the antibiotics worked would that be an allergy??
Carole


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it was a one time thing and that the diar. is gone now. Your little one is in my prayers.

~Connie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry I am late to this thread. I hope Piper starts to feel better and I am glad she is home. Something to consider, that I found out through trial and error... is that some dogs just do better on kibble than raw or home cooked. maybe try a lamb and rice kibble like "california naturals" (which is a limited ingredient kibble) if you think poultry and beef might to be a problem, and just see how she does. I know I loved I the idea of home cooking for my boys-- but Jasper just does so much better with some kibble.

I also found this to be an essential to stop diarrhea in a day. My vet gave it to me once when Cash had a boutm, and now I keep it in the house. it's called "pet flora" and as gross as it sounds it is earth based probiotics- it looks like capsuled dirt... I don't know about the other products on the page-- But pet flora does work and can also be used to transition to different food.

http://www.vitalityscience.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=50#Pet Flora Starter Pack


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

*Missy*

Missy,

Piper has tried the Flora and it worked great for her but it contains beef so the Vet said to not give it to her. The Slippery Elm Bark does not have any animal base.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I hope your baby gets better soon. There is nothing as frustrating and upsetting as watching these sweet little babies suffer and to feel helpless to make it better. Prayers are going out for Piper for a quick recovery and for the memory of this to fade away.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

sorry to hear about piper. maybe it's not a food allergy. remember django, we thought he had aliver shunt and it turned out to be addisons. he had diarreah, vomiting, wasn't eating, lethargic, etc. maybe your vet should check other possible problems not allergy related. i hope he gets better, it's so tough when they are not well and can't tell you what they need


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope she is doing better now!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Piper is feeling bad. I'm sure you are nuts trying to get her better. I sure hope it happens soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Piper! We're new to the puppy-doggie thing so I don't have anything to offer except prayers that she'll be feeling better and you'll get some answers. :grouphug:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope Piper's feeling better. MacGyver had diarrhea several times as a puppy, but he hasn't for a long time now. I hope this is something that will get better over time.


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry about your pup!! Hopefully you are closer to figuring out what is causing her problems. I have found that canned pure pumpkin works wonders for firming up pooh. I just add a little to their food, they seem to like it. Of coarse it won't help you figure out what the problem is, but it could help if you find yourself in a messy bind. 

~Michelle and Rocco


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Piper. Sending up a prayer now.

Oliver had diarrhea and loose stools until he was 6 months old. His was a combination of three different things. 1. He had giardia 2. He had food allergies 3. he had another bacteria in his intestines (spira..something). Make sure your vet tests for giardia and does a *fecal smear* on a slide as well. Oliver had four different vets and it wasn't until the fourth vet did a fecal smear (after 6 months of diarrhea!) that he found the the spirally bacteria "zooming around" on the slide as he put it. He said he always sees a few, but Oliver had hundreds of them. Once that final thing was treated, the diarrhea was gone for good.

For the food allergies, we used Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Duck and Potato formula. For treats, he only had duck jerky. That way he was only eating two foods. From what I understand, they cannot have an allergy to something they've never eaten, so it's important to choose a new protein to test with and limit the carbs as well so you can get a handle on how she reacts to different foods. If she is getting multiple types of foods, you won't be able to tell what the culprit/s are. It takes a lot of patience!

The really hard thing about food allergies is you won't know for 6 weeks or so. With Oliver it took almost the whole 6 weeks until he was definitively better. If he had been allergic to duck or potato, then we would have been in for another 6 weeks of testing. The thing that's so difficult about food allergies is the original allergin can take a long time to work it's way completely out of their system. I found myself wanting to try other things just because I wanted to DO SOMETHING. But if you change too many things, you won't know what actually helped.

Best of luck to you...I know how hard it is to have sick little one. It's tough on them and tough on you too. :hug:


----------

